# Running in



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Any advice for running in a 2.0l S Line S Tronic Quattro?
This will be my first Auto from new so wondering what others have done?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Regardless of those that say running in isn't necessary, drove it like you stole it etc I foillowed the advice in the handbook.

This is my first new car - I've had many new motorbikes and always followed the manufacturer's advice and never regretted it.

Ok, it can be a pain or chore but it gives you chance to learn and appreciate your new acquisition and it's also exciting achieving the miles and being able to increase the performance until you can go for it.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Warm up the system to full operating temperature and then take it gently through the full power band a few times before immediately having the oil changed.

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Never owned a new petrol engine so can't comment on whether it works or not!

Either that or follow what the manual says. I'd probably do a bit of both. Take it up to high revs but not redline it oil change and then take it easy for the first bit of usage.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I went with the instructions and drove it fairly easily for around the first 1000 miles with the later of these miles seeing me ease the revs up slightly more before giving it a real blast, never gun a car with a cold engine regardless of the miles on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't bother, just drive it like you stole it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Always amuses me that someone gets a new car and pussyfoots around in it for the first few weeks.

Have you ever seen the guys loading and unloading the car ferries that bring the cars into the UK? Been in a couple of terminals and the speeds were amazing in such a short distance.

As others above, drive it as normal, and don't rev the nuts out of it, or let it bog down for the first few miles. Never drive too enthusiastically until it's up to temperature regardless of age or miles.

Had a few bikes and always keep revs down until the first 600 Mile oil change, although accept revs are higher on bikes and the tyres are sh1t until scrubbed in, so pointless trying too hard too soon.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Always amuses me that someone gets a new car and pussyfoots around in it for the first few weeks.
> 
> Have you ever seen the guys loading and unloading the car ferries that bring the cars into the UK? Been in a couple of terminals and the speeds were amazing in such a short distance.


The cars are put in to a "Transport mode" while they are being delivered so the revs can't exceed a predetermined limit


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

RoundSquare said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Always amuses me that someone gets a new car and pussyfoots around in it for the first few weeks.
> ...


Really, is this true cos they seem to be moving on some of the YouTube videos I've watched.



Shug750S said:


> Always amuses me that someone gets a new car and pussyfoots around in it for the first few weeks.


Really annoys me when I am pussyfooting around in a new car that others feel the need to hound and tailgate me.

I planned on warming the car up gradually at gentle revs but I haven't run in an auto before, hence the original post.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The factory runs them at full power from cold as part of the QA stage... Selected cars are also used for extended testing


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Read the guide in the user manual, it's there for a reason 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think making sure it's up to temperature before giving the beans is the most important bit. Running in or otherwise.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gogs said:


> Read the guide in the user manual, it's there for a reason


+1 (although I'm not sure what emoji849 actually is ).

Theoretically I suppose if you do drive it like it was stolen and you get engine failure certain things could be logged which might invalidate your warranty.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nothing is logged... about how the car is driven that would create PBs of storage. Even if the VW IoT solution was in place for the TT using transmitted data (which is a project I'm working on now) its only used for testing/development purposes.

Look at the factory engine build videos on youtube, they run the cars at full power from cold to QA them. 
Did they not read the manual?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Hammered it from day 1.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

OP I guess you make your own mind up as this seems a touchy subject !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Nothing is logged... about how the car is driven that would create PBs of storage. Even if the VW IoT solution was in place for the TT using transmitted data (which is a project I'm working on now) its only used for testing/development


Whist I'm sure you know far more than me on the subject, when my turbo blew the Audi Assistance guy could tell how many RPM I was doing at the time and some other data too. So I'm not convinced by this argument. 
I can also remember a guy in dispute with Toyota over a blown engine and data Toyota said they'd gained about the engine at the time of failure.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're talking about two different things... some failed state data is recorded.
It doesn't tell you if the car was warmed up, how long you did x, or how often you drove y.

The blackboxes will however change all that... and the talk is not only will that data go back to the manufacturing company, the insurance company are also looking for aggregated data.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

gogs said:


> Read the guide in the user manual, it's there for a reason


I would but I haven't got one yet.
I thought I might get something constructive like select Eco from drive select or something?
Never mind [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbird104 (Feb 9, 2016)

I raced motorcycles for many many years and we used to run in new engines on a dyno, flat out. The engine would then be blue printed or tuned (depending on class) before going back on the dyno I can honestly say I've only seen one failure in over a decade and that was a tuning fault.
However these engines didn't do 1000's of miles and were rebuilt or replaced at the end of the season.
I was told an engine that was thrashed from new will give a higher output in the short term with a reduced life span.
An engine run in properly will give a more consistent output for a longer period.
In reality you'd never notice a difference unless you keep the car for years and do large miles.
Personally I have been driving bellow 4000rpm until 600 miles then I won't mind so much. I have gone over a couple of times for an overtake but that's it.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Many thanks, concluding that you should never drive a new car like you stole it if you intend to keep it.


----------



## Bigbird104 (Feb 9, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Many thanks, concluding that you should never drive a new car like you stole it if you intend to keep it.


I think that puts it rather well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wheel spin it out of the dealer, who cares... it's someone elses problem down the road.
Most cars are PCPs so they are not even owned anyhow.. :lol:

Love to see someone put up "ANY" data to support that not running in an engine causes "ANY" damage either short term or long term. Otherwise it's Chinese whispers and mis-information. You do more damage idling the engine from cold.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Wheel spin it out of the dealer, who cares... it's someone elses problem down the road.
> 
> WOW!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

way more damage is done via remaps..

12min 10secs
"For over an hour the engine is tested" "every engine" "Rev it to the max 8700RPM!!!!" Gees all those super cars must be f***ed upon delivery..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The OP asked a simple enough question ! The handbook states as above, it may be bull but it states it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mixed advice indeed. My thinking, whenever I get a new car , is what's the downside of running it in as per the manual? I can't floor it for a few miles. But after the run in period all should be well. What's the downside of flooring it out of the dealers? You only have the opinions (however well informed) of people you don't know.

Your choice.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> You're talking about two different things... some failed state data is recorded.
> It doesn't tell you if the car was warmed up, how long you did x, or how often you drove y.


OK I see where your coming from and that is true. 
However the manual tells you not to exceed 2/3 of max engine speed for the first 1000km. If you were flogging it and the engine failed then that critical data would be recorded and could invalidate your warranty.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Wheel spin it out of the dealer, who cares... it's someone elses problem down the road.
> Most cars are PCPs so they are not even owned anyhow.. :lol:
> 
> Love to see someone put up "ANY" data to support that not running in an engine causes "ANY" damage either short term or long term. Otherwise it's Chinese whispers and mis-information. You do more damage idling the engine from cold.


Not everyone changes cars annually...

Suggest op sticks to guidance in handbook.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Wheel spin it out of the dealer, who cares... it's someone elses problem down the road.
> ...


The dangers of buying the low mileage ex-demonstrator with the million point check from the dealer or the ragged sh*tter from one " careful " previous owner :lol:


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Running in can be frustrating when all you want to do is open the car up!

I have taken it relatively easy the majority of the time for the first 1000 miles in the TTS (only at 600 atm). But must confess I have had numerous blasts and opened her up properly when she is up to temperature.

The temptation can get all too much.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Completely.. How many people have come here over the years and claimed how good their nearly new used car is and how much they saved vs new - most of which are ex demo cars that are treated like crap from day one. :lol:

Audi can not and will not invalidate your warranty for not following the "advice" printed in the book - unless you are using it as a race car clearly. They do not and can not record the data needed to even judge how you have used the car yesterday, never mind since it was new. The only time Audi will hit your warranty is if you change the management software, or don't follow the service schedule. The engine is limited to protect itself from damage, the run in is a throw back to years gone by where you would take it in after 500miles for an oil change and some checks.

Of course, people have a choice. it's down to them.
If you was to record the data from all the sensors over 6 months you would need a data centre on the back of the car. Typically you are looking at generating over 25GB data and hour..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You wouldn't actually accumulate anywhere near that amount of data. You would only record averages or maximums over prescribed periods of time. Perhaps each minute until operating temp is reached and then max revs, boost, road speed or whatever over the rest of the trip or per hour. This would generate just bytes of data. 
If necessary intelligent software could also discard compliant / uncontecious readings reducing data storage still further. 
It shouldn't be forgotten that you are not just running in the engine but the whole of the car. Right down to the brakes and tyres both of which need a couple of hundred miles to bed in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

